# Signs and Symptoms of Hypothyroidism



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this<:

I was recently thinking about testing my Jacks because of his fear/phobia issues this past summer. I still might do it at some point, but the only "symptom" he shows is a sudden behavior change. Until this summer he was a fearless wonder. 

I compared the symptoms with our recently passed dog who was tested repeatedly through his life for thyroid issues (the vets at MSU as well as my vet knew how to test goldens). He would shed in clumps year round and we always thought there had to be a reason why. They couldn't find thyroid problems and chocked his issues up to allergies. 



> 1 Weight gain – loss of appetite *(he was always hungry)*
> 2Skin problems - dandruff, flakiness and irritation (*hotspots*)
> 3Hair loss* (Excessive shedding)*
> 4 Lethargy *(Reluctance to exercise, likely related to his achy joints*)
> ...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

And the worst symptom of all...SEIZURES !!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had also read a couple of articles that mentioned joint pain, stiffness and muscle weakness as symptoms. 

Hypothyroidism


> Neurologic signs might be seen, and include dullness, mood swings, muscle wasting on the head, facial paralysis, head tilt, disorientation, muscle weakness or paralysis, and lameness. On very rare occasions there will be seizures, and coma. Two specific diseases associated with hypothyroidism are megaesophagus and laryngeal paralysis. A loss of smell and taste are also possible.


----------



## Google2011 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for this post! We just got back from the vet this morning and he's gained 20 lbs in a year! Because of a tremor in his right front paw, excessive hair loss and skin itching (which was diagnosed as allergies at first!), we will be getting Google tested for thyroid!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks also gained 20 lb the year before he was diagnosed. another symptom is the skin in the groin gets a blackish color(I kept trying to wash the dirt off and it wasnt dirt)


----------

